# General > Upcoming Events >  NZHS Rimfire Postal Shoot

## Gillie

So as i mentioned in the North vs South thread i have put together a simple rimfire postal shoot. This first post will introduce the shoot. I will follow this post with some general rules, then some equipment and shooting rules and finally the events themselves. 

The shoot is set to be a bit of fun and provide sufficient challenge to give us all something to have a laugh at afterwards. 

I have tried to have the format suited more to hunters than target shooters. I have tried to accommodate a bit of speed shooting for the "bush hobbits" and then a bit of longer distance accuracy for the "varmit shooters". I have tried to include some positional shooting as well. I have not considered junior or inexperienced shooters in setting the time limits. 

Please note this competition is not only open to forum members. Anyone can have a go, but it will be the forum members and their family members that will provide the most entertainment for the rest of us. I'll see if my partner wants to have a go and i might see if my old man wants to have a go as well. 

One of the targets is a bit large a file to be uploaded directly to the forum and i had planned to email or send a hard copy of the targets to competitors. As very few of you actually know me i shouldn't expect you will want to give me your home address or your personal email. In lieu of this i suggest i email the targets to one of the forum moderators and they pass them on to the competitors.

Closing date for shot targets to get back to me is the 7th of September 2012 (a week before I leave overseas)

----------


## Gillie

The competitor shall PM the following details to the organizer (Gillie) to confirm their entry.
     Forum name:
     Male / Female:
     Age (as of date of entry):
     North Island / South Island:	
The competitor will receive the targets and the shoot rules by email or snail mail.
Once the competitor has completed shooting they shall mail their targets and the following details to the organizer (Gillie) by no later than the nominated date.
     Forum Name:
     Rifle details (model, caliber):
     Scope details (model, power):
     Ammunition details (brand, type):
The organiser will PM their postal address to competitors.  
The organiser will score all the targets and post the scores on the forum.
No gauging shall be applied to the scoring. 
North Island vs South Island scoring will be based on the average score of competitors competing on behalf of that Island.

----------


## Gillie

Any rim fire caliber rifle is allowed including .22short, .22LR, .17HMR, .22Mag, etc 
No restriction on the type of sights. 
Only one rifle shall be used throughout the shoot unless a serious malfunction occurs and the rifle cannot be further used. 
While shooting positions of prone, kneeling and standing the rifle should be supported by only the hands, check and shoulders. The cradle position can be used in a sitting competition.
When shooting prone the hand which supports the rifle fore end must be at least 75mm off the ground.
Where Off Pack shooting is allowed any fore end support may be utilized including a bipod, pedestal rest, sand bag, pack, etc Any rear stock support that is not rigidly connected to the fore end support may also be allowed including the non-firing hand, a sand bag, pack, etc
Unlimited sighting shots at the various distances are allowed but must not show on your final target. Once the time limit has started only the nominated number of rounds shall be fired. 
No wind flags are allowed.

----------


## Gillie

SHOOTING POSITION 1
Five rounds standing shot at 25m.
The competitor shall start 5m back from the firing line with their rifle and magazine unloaded. 
Once directed to start the competitor will move forward to the firing line and load and fire their 5 rounds at the target. 
The total time for this event shall be 30 seconds for a semi auto and 35 seconds for a bolt action, pump action or single shot rifle. 
The target shall be the nominated Rabbit target.
Total possible score for this event shall be 50 points. 

SHOOTING POSITION 2
Five rounds kneeling/sitting shot at 25m.
The total time for this event shall be 1 minute.
The target shall be the nominated Magpie target.
Total possible score for this event shall be 50 points. 

SHOOTING POSITION 3
Five rounds prone (unsupported) at 50m.
The total time for this event shall be 1 minute.
The target shall be the nominated Possum target.
Total possible score for this event shall be 50 points. 

SHOOTING POSITION 4
Five rounds prone (off pack) shot at 100m.
The total time for this event shall be 30 seconds. The competitor may start with their rifle loaded and in position.
The target shall be the nominated Wild Cat target.
Total possible score for this event shall be 50 points.

----------


## Gillie

Three of the targets are attached below. See my first post regarding the last magpie target. 
Targets shall be printed on standard A4 sheets.
Targets can be either Black and White or Colour (I prefer colour!)

Possum Target.pdf
Rabbit Target.pdf
Wild Cat Target.pdf

----------


## sneeze

Nice Gillie. I'm always up for a laugh so I'm in. let me know if I can be of any help.
 2 questions , as I understand it no slings? and what about  a second  entry  with a different rifle? bit  like the equestrians.

----------


## Gillie

Thanks sneeze, just might need a bit of help emailing targets out. I don't want to restrict people entering cause they don't want to give up their personal email to someone they don't know. 

No problem entering twice with a different rifle. Be interesting to see if you do any different with a different rifle!

----------


## R93

How is the shoot to be refereed Gillie? Is it an honesty thing or should forum members from different regions get together and shoot?

----------


## veitnamcam

Wow those are some great targets :Thumbsup:  Ok im in. Il embarrass myself with the JW and whatever ammo is lying around. :Grin: 
No sling then?

----------


## tui_man2

in also :Thumbsup: 

Might to a sneeze an do 2? but the 17hmr has a 4shot mag :X X:  an the target rifle is single would make the timed ones harder

----------


## R93

> in also
> 
> Might to a sneeze an do 2? but the 17hmr has a 4shot mag an the target rifle is single would make the timed ones harder


We should have a day down out the back of the farm Abe. Have a play at this and some steel.

----------


## Gillie

> How is the shoot to be refereed Gillie? Is it an honesty thing or should forum members from different regions get together and shoot?


Up to you, it is a postal shoot. Honesty works for me but even better if you can get together with some other people to give it a go.




> No sling then?


I sort of envisaged it more of a hunter class type shoot so how about you can use a sling if you can get it setup and tight within the time limit. So for position 2 and 3 you start the time limit with the magazine/rifle loaded but sling off your arm.

----------


## Munsey

Ill give it a nudge . Anyone else  in christchurch keen ? .

----------


## tui_man2

> We should have a day down out the back of the farm Abe. Have a play at this and some steel.


Thats would be us dave, im sure adam would be in also

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok could be tricky then :Grin:  I struggle to shoot the Jw without some kind of rest. It will shoot (not target grade of course) pretty well for what it is tho. Its just that the 10" of creepy trigger travel can be tricky :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

> Thats would be us dave, im sure adam would be in also


We have livestock on the farm mate. Are you sure he will be alright and not too distracted?

----------


## veitnamcam

> We have livestock on the farm mate. Are you sure he will be alright and not too distracted?


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> We have livestock on the farm mate. Are you sure he will be alright and not too distracted?


Haha short leash dave very short, hes out of range so its pay out adam time :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Haha short leash dave very short, hes out of range so its pay out adam time


Thats right, the dirty shrimp boat captain is in fiordland. Whats the weather doing down there?

----------


## veitnamcam

It will be sweet at the mo, bring on the 30m swells  LOL

----------


## Gillie

Ok lets try this then for targets: Google docs. 
Computer is telling me these files are shared to anyone with the link so heres the links:
Rabbit Target.pdf
Magpie Target.pdf
Possum Target.pdf
Wild Cat Target.pdf

Have fun with them!
Remember PM me once you've shot your targets and i'll pass on a postal address for me so they can be scored.

----------


## sneeze

> We have livestock on the farm mate. Are you sure he will be alright and not too distracted?


Sheep and cattle should be ok but it might pay to lock up the goats.

----------


## R93

> Sheep and cattle should be ok but it might pay to lock up the goats.


The neighbours have a goat. I'll warn them. He will probably claim it free game since it is on the roadside.

----------


## veitnamcam

I thought it was us "up north southlanders" that were the goat farmers :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

Its not chaind up is it ? oh no

----------


## R93

> Its not chaind up is it ? oh no


Long lead, so it should be a wee challenge winding it in.

----------


## Gillie

Right, i was out the range this morning and thought i would have a go at the shoot. Didn't go too bad i thought. Definately could have done better. 



All the targets are downloadable from post #21 so get out there and see how you go!

----------


## veitnamcam

Nice Gillie, I will do Its just a matter of getting the time. I only have sat as a weekend(and sometimes not even that), two young kids yada yada yada. Hard to find the time but i will get there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Me and Possom Trapper will give it a go when I get the time.

----------


## Gillie

Sorry Tussock, cut off date for entries is the 7th of September. Can always extend this if people are having a hard time finding time to give it a go. Sort of thought if it went on for too long that most would forget about it or not remember it when the scores were posted. 

Can always run another one later on. Change the format a bit if we want. 

BTW, targets can be scanned back to me if snail mail doesn't work for you.

----------


## veitnamcam

Targets in post 5 worked for me but not  post 21 so still need the magpie, could you repost the magpie the same way you did the first 3 in post no5 please.

----------


## Gillie

Veitnamcam, believe you have an email coming with a target attached to it care of Sneeze. Anyone else having trouble with the targets please get in touch with myself or Sneeze.

----------


## veitnamcam

All sorted cheers Gille and sneeze.

----------


## hunter308

I would have a crack but nowhere to go and shoot the targets plus my damn printer is out of ink

----------


## Gillie

> I would have a crack but nowhere to go and shoot the targets plus my damn printer is out of ink


Not much i can do about the where to shoot. But if you sort a place and want some targets then i can snail mail you some if you like.

----------


## moonhunt

Im in, dont think il hit the target free standing but can hit the A4 size
Printed 3, just need the magpie please

----------


## sneeze

> Im in, dont think il hit the target free standing but can hit the A4 size
> Printed 3, just need the magpie please


Ill email it to you in the morning

----------


## Gillie

> Ill email it to you in the morning


Thanks sneeze. 
And good on you moonhunt for giving it a go.

----------


## .22-250 everything

Will see how I go for time. I'm keen to and can shoot in the The paddock next to the house but I seem to have no daylight left most days. Might have to be by spotlight haha

----------


## Gillie

Yeah, but their eyes won't shine in the spotlight! Well i suppose magpie eyes don't shine anyway.

----------


## moonhunt

> Ill email it to you in the morning


Got it cheers...

----------


## Feather or Shoot

I'm keen as to do this. Might get the wife to do it too. Although it might not get posted if it is too embarassing.

Gillie:
The links are dead on post 21 because *google docs* changed to *google drive*. You just need to go back and post the new links and it will be sorted. Make sure the sharing is set to "anyone with a link" or "public".

----------


## Gillie

Thanks for that "Feather or Shoot" i'll try the links again.
Magpie Target.pdf
Possum Target.pdf
Rabbit Target.pdfWild 
Cat Target.pdf

I hope these links work for you all.

----------


## veitnamcam

Let the team down sorry guys,the six fingered banjo players are going to have to make up for me :ORLY: 
I couldn't actually see the cat at 100 let alone the rings(raining dark dingy day and 20cent scope) I could make out the lighter colored head and aimed for where i thought the long rings between it and body were but dropped low.
Would liked to have reshot that target but thats not the way I roll.


Forgot my sling too  :36 1 5:  that would have helped with the offhand.

PM me your add Gilli and Il send em up(once they dry) for you to score. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Let the team down sorry guys,the six fingered banjo players are going to have to make up for me
> I couldn't actually see the cat at 100 let alone the rings(raining dark dingy day and 20cent scope) I could make out the lighter colored head and aimed for where i thought the long rings between it and body were but dropped low.
> Would liked to have reshot that target but thats not the way I roll.
> 
> 
> Forgot my sling too  that would have helped with the offhand.
> 
> PM me your add Gilli and Il send em up(once they dry) for you to score.


You called? What do we have do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

> Let the team down sorry guys[/IMG]


No way Mate, anyone that has a go is doing their bit. :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> You called? What do we have do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Send Gillie some targets shot as per the rules with the holes all in that red dot to make up for me bringing the south is average down :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Send Gillie some targets shot as per the rules with the holes all in that red dot to make up for me bringing the south is average down



If I shoot that per the rules I will be happy with hitting the A4 dot.
Plan to do it in a few weeks with the other toothless crew. Should be a laugh.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Dundee

Good shooting on the maggy and coon Vietnamcam :Thumbsup: They would all be dead!

----------


## redbang

> Ill give it a nudge . Anyone else  in christchurch keen ? .


I'm keen Munsey, give me a bell/text/pm 0212944293. :Thumbsup: 

Horihunter, you'd better be in on this too, I'll give you back your .22 bolt back so you can ! :Psmiley:

----------


## tui_man2

> If I shoot that per the rules I will be happy with hitting the A4 dot.
> Plan to do it in a few weeks with the other toothless crew. Should be a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!



We will be there, my 17 will be fun with a 4 shot mag but will get her home :Pacman:

----------


## distant stalker

> I'm keen Munsey, give me a bell/text/pm 0212944293.
> 
> Horihunter, you'd better be in on this too, I'll give you back your .22 bolt back so you can !


Haha i forgot about that bolt, suppose you want your gun bag back too....

----------


## redbang

. . .. . bloody hell, is that where it went !


I've printed off targets, will do more at work. .

----------


## Gillie

> Let the team down sorry guys,the six fingered banjo players are going to have to make up for me
> I couldn't actually see the cat at 100 let alone the rings(raining dark dingy day and 20cent scope) I could make out the lighter colored head and aimed for where i thought the long rings between it and body were but dropped low.
> Would liked to have reshot that target but thats not the way I roll.


I dunno about letting the "team" down your shooting looks alright to me! Good on you getting 5 away and on target on the rabbit - doing this is harder than it sounds!  :Thumbsup:  Thats some nice shooting on the magpie and the coon as well.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bit of practice and a sling would be much better :Thumbsup:

----------


## .22-250 everything

Targets printed...
Target stand modified/fixed...
rifle decision made...
Bought staples for staple gun...
Found some spare time...

AND IT'S FUCKEN RAINING

----------


## veitnamcam

I know how you feel :Oh Noes:

----------


## sneeze

> Good on you getting 5 away and on target on the rabbit - doing this is harder than it sounds! .


Your not wrong, I had a bit of a play trying to get 5 shots out of a 4 shot magazine in 35secs,its a mission  :Grin:  And the .22 is little better as it tube fed  :Grin: .Hope to get them shot in the next day or so if the weather clears.

----------


## Gillie

> Your not wrong, I had a bit of a play trying to get 5 shots out of a 4 shot magazine in 35secs,its a mission  And the .22 is little better as it tube fed .


I try and attend a shoot run down in Wanganui every year that has basically this as part of the shoot. 5 shots on a NZDA metric 100m target (scaled down to fit on A3) placed at 100m. You start the event a generous 5m back from the line with your rifle in one hand and your ammo in the other. Everyong runs forward, loads their rifle and shoots (2 teams of 4 on the line at a time). You are not allowed to start loading your rifle/magazine until you reach the firing line. You have 30 seconds regardless of what type of rifle you have. I ussually use my Sako Vixen in .223. Several guys use AR15s. We plan on it taking 15 seconds to move forward and load your rifle giving you 15 seconds to fire your 5 shots. It is a serious challenge and not one i expect everyone to complete - 3 scoring shots is better than 5 misses though!

----------


## P38

Good on you Gillie... 

I'll give it a go this weekend if things work out.

Chosen rifle is my old faithful Remmington 552 Speedmaster ..... be interesting to see how we get on under the time pressure.

Been practsing loading the tube.... got it under 8 secs now so might stand a chance

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Pete, mate you will be fine if you can load that quick... under movement... when you know your time is ticking away  :Thumbsup:  all you have to do then is pull of five good shots in less than 20 seconds  :Grin:

----------


## 199p

Deffenty in for this one haha 

Will print off now while at work lol. 

Have to see how the welther goes and my scope on the jw has craped out.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Deffenty in for this one haha 
> 
> Will print off now while at work lol. 
> 
> Have to see how the welther goes and my *scope on the jw has craped out.*


*
*

Surly not the masterpiece that comes on them :Grin:

----------


## 199p

> [/B]
> 
> Surly not the masterpiece that comes on them


haha idk its about 20 years old or something, Was my grandads and its ment to be from one of the 1st shipments of them into nz whenever that was.

Has had a brushnell scope on it for ever. Still shoots ok not fantastic tho.

----------


## redbang

Munsey and I are going to give a go, hope to use a mates place out Oxford way so him and his boy will probably be keen as well. Going to try for wknd of 18th &19th. I'll raise my Confederate flag so the South can rise again ! ! ! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Good on yah 199p and redbang. Be good to see how everyone gets on with this. 

Going on the current entries (1 as vietnamcam's hasn't officially been scored yet) i would say the south needs to pick up their game!

----------


## Munsey

> Good on yah 199p and redbang. Be good to see how everyone gets on with this. Going on the current entries (1 as vietnamcam's hasn't officially been scored yet) i would say the south needs to pick up their game!


Sighted in my 22 after work , my god it's not pretty. Sorry southern men I'll try my best but my philippeneo piece of shit is all over the place.  It's going to be a challenge to say the least .

----------


## Dundee

> Sighted in my 22 after work , my god it's not pretty. Sorry southern men I'll try my best but my philippeneo piece of shit is all over the place.  It's going to be a challenge to say the least .


A Stirling model p 10 shot mag? Bolt action?

----------


## Munsey

> A Stirling model p 10 shot mag? Bolt action?


That's the beast  . Have you had the pleasure of owning one

----------


## Dundee

I own two but my main work canon doesn't chamber the rounds very well so will be using the other when the mrs gets some ink :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> I own two but my main work canon doesn't chamber the rounds very well so will be using the other when the mrs gets some ink


What bombs do you put threw them ? Do yours shoot ?

----------


## Dundee

im using winchester at the mo.

----------


## P38

> Pete, mate you will be fine if you can load that quick... under movement... when you know your time is ticking away  all you have to do then is pull of five good shots in less than 20 seconds


Well I completed the postal shoot today... in the bloody wind and rain  :Sad: 

Loading the speedmaster was easy enough, pulling the trigger was the hard part.

I suprised myself with some good groups..... all on target except I pulled the first shot on the rabbit and missed the rings completely   :Sad:  ............ er I mean I was racing the clock, the wind was howeling, the rain was driving in and stinging my eyes, I slipped on the mud racing up to the line, I was using my bad eye and I still managed a deadly spine shot.  :Wink: 



Do you get extra points for cutting the red dot? because I'll probally be needing them.

But it was a fun shoot on a rainy sunday morning so cheers for that Gillie.

I'll post em off for scoring .... might even get another point or two for the mighty North. 

Cheers 
Pete

----------


## Gillie

Nice shooting P38! Other than the first one that is awesome on the rabbit!
Red dot is 10 points, good on yah!  :36 1 11:

----------


## veitnamcam

so the line is in? Ie if you clip the bull its 10

----------


## Gillie

> so the line is in? Ie if you clip the bull its 10


Yep, inward scoring so if you cut the bull its a ten.

----------


## Gillie

I got your email P38. Scored your targets - nice. I'll keep the scores till the due date and let everyone know then. The North Island is doing well so far.

----------


## R93

> I got your email P38. Scored your targets - nice. I'll keep the scores till the due date and let everyone know then. The North Island is doing well so far.


Dont worry the banjo music will chime in soon to even it out :Psmiley: 

Nice work P38

----------


## Gillie

Scored Vietnamcam's targets tonight. Some good shooting. The .22LR certainly makes it a challenge with the slow lock time.

----------


## redbang

[QUOTE=redbang;32207]Munsey and I are going to give a go, hope to use a mates place out Oxford way so him and his boy will probably be keen as well. Going to try for wknd of 18th &19th. I'll raise my Confederate flag so the South can rise again ! ! ! :Thumbsup: [/QUOTE

 :Oh Noes:  Bummed out on me mates place, someones wanting to buy it, NOW of all times,  :TT TT:  and in this crap weather he's got the stock close in. Bollox !  :3 8 14:

----------


## Dundee

I'm still waiting for some friggen ink! :Oh Noes:  Might have too venture to a town myself :Pissed Off: 
Lasts night I saw one rat and 1 rabbit,took shotty tonight and saw nothing and me friggen spotlight won't go now.
Been one of those days!!! :Sick:

----------


## Gillie

Dundee, flick me a PM with your address if you want and i'll get some targets in the mail to you. Just let me know how many you want. 
Cheers
Gillie.

----------


## Dougie

> Dundee, flick me a PM with your address if you want and i'll get some targets in the mail to you. Just let me know how many you want. 
> Cheers
> Gillie.


Get Sean and Daniel giving it a go too!  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Hey thanks for that Gillie pm sent can ya make it 4 of each please.The Mrs Dundee wants a shoot as well.


Are you giving it a go Dougie or is that shoulder buggered?

----------


## redbang

[QUOTE=redbang;33808]


> Munsey and I are going to give a go, hope to use a mates place out Oxford way so him and his boy will probably be keen as well. Going to try for wknd of 18th &19th. I'll raise my Confederate flag so the South can rise again ! ! ![/QUOTE
> 
>  Bummed out on me mates place, someones wanting to buy it, NOW of all times,  and in this crap weather he's got the stock close in. Bollox !


Due to recent venue failure, anyone in ChCh have somewhere we could do this thing, pretty please ! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> Hey thanks for that Gillie pm sent can ya make it 4 of each please.The Mrs Dundee wants a shoot as well.
> 
> 
> Are you giving it a go Dougie or is that shoulder buggered?


The shoulder is going to be f**ked after this weekend no doubt  :Have A Nice Day:  I am going to the range in Nelson on Saturday morning before a weekend hunting with Cam, I'll see if me and my refered buddy Dave can give this a go. North vs South on the range infact! Fark I'll be buggered if the shrimp beats me!  :ORLY:

----------


## NZHTR

Put the stock up against the good shoulder D ..mite work till you get it that injury sorted ..

----------


## Dougie

Well, shoulder is FINE! Yussss...obviously the answer to my problems if just to use a 22 for the majority of the time and only crack off a few well aimed 243 rounds. The story will come later once somebody emails me pics!

Anyway my wee mate and I did this shoot on Saturday morning. It was super fun  :Thumbsup:  I hope I still show the same enthusiasm when the scores are out! Gillie I'll send my targets off in the post tomorrow if I can be arsed. Cam had me up all night last night!  :ORLY:  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Well, shoulder is FINE! Yussss...obviously the answer to my problems if just to use a 22 for the majority of the time and only crack off a few well aimed 243 rounds. The story will come later once somebody emails me pics!
> 
> Anyway my wee mate and I did this shoot on Saturday morning. It was super fun  I hope I still show the same enthusiasm when the scores are out! Gillie I'll send my targets off in the post tomorrow if I can be arsed. Cam had me up all night last night!


Or you had Cam up all night :Pacman: 
Shoulders fine aye :Have A Nice Day: Get back too work :Grin: 
Well done team,I heard a little of the adventure. :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## kiwijames

Aaah just did mine in a rush today. Was doing well up to that fucking cat! The 22 shooting subs was not the best choice for the 100m :X X:  Had to crank the scope all the way up to 5 X  :Psmiley:  My mate held up the NI end though with a damn tight group even with his fixed 4X.

----------


## Gillie

Good to see some more entries. PM sent Dougie and Kiwijames. 

I figured the 30 second time limit on the 100m target would stop people putting up wind flags and taking their time shooting the best group ever. In my limited experience wild cats are difficult to stalk and don't ussually hang round so fast accurate shooting sometimes at distance is required. Hence the time limit!

Still waiting to receive your PM Dundee if you want me to send you some targets. Last time i printed some of these targets i printed off about 30 of each so i'd be happy to send you a few of each.

----------


## Gillie

Got two more lots of shot targets (other than Dougie and Kiwijames) this morning. So far we have about twice as many North Island entries and we have South Island entries. Based on targets i have scored so far the entire South Island is resting on the sharp shooting of Vietnamcam!
I have to admit though that is probably not a bad plan based on averages!

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit id better put the effort in and re shoot it with a decent scope!

----------


## sneeze

Im still in , not that I will help the averages at all.but it wil be the last week before i can get it done.

----------


## Dougie

I'm excited to hear the results  :Thumbsup:  I think Dave and I will equally bring the island averages down haha sorry boys!

----------


## Gillie

> I think Dave and I will equally bring the island averages down haha sorry boys!


YESSS!!!!  :Yuush:  Thats the attitude we need to bring down the South Island average!

----------


## Dougie

> YESSS!!!!  Thats the attitude we need to bring down the South Island average!


Is it where you currently reside that counts? Cos I'm a Canterbury girl, but live in Wellington! Dave is from Nelson.

----------


## Rushy

> Is it where you currently reside that counts? Cos I'm a Canterbury girl, but live in Wellington! Dave is from Nelson.


Dougie it sounds to me as though if your score is shyte you will be considered a Mainlander for sure.

----------


## Dougie

Lol there are a few people that aren't impressed with their scores either though, so I'll have to see how I stack up against everyone else  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

> Is it where you currently reside that counts? Cos I'm a Canterbury girl, but live in Wellington! Dave is from Nelson.


After re-reading the rules i never stipulated. So, in the interest of bringing down the South.... 
It had better be where you currently reside, any other ruling and it would open us up to match fixing!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dougie

:Thumbsup:  lets just hope people in the north will still like me after this then!

----------


## el borracho

Yeah Gille watch them Southy's

----------


## Gillie

> lets just hope people in the north will still like me after this then!


I think you'll be fine. Its all fun and games anyway!  :Wink:  I will always promote a competition that has an ultimate winner but while competing i tend to believe you should compete against yourself first and foremost. So if you had fun and thought your score was pretty good knowing your own ability then great, you did fine. If you thought you should have done better than i guess you should have practiced more!

I'll write up what would have been my expected "good" scores after i have everyones. To let people know what is considered good right now would disadvantage those who have already shot. 

Don't forget we are talking averages here as well. The north island has several good scores already in so the addition of a "low" score has minimal impact. The south island has one quite good score in and so a second "lower" score will have a relatively large impact. Hmmmm... if i am running the shoot and have a vested interest in the North Island winning is that a conflict of interest!?!! Nah, definately not!  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Cheers Gillie got all those targets tonight now will have too go back thru this thread too read the rules.Might have a go on the weekend.

----------


## Dundee

Post 4 yep got it sorted.Thanks Gillie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Had a bit of a shoot today but will have too wait for a time keeper.12 secs too load the mag for the bolt action .22 .
Not as easy as it looks but will be fun.

----------


## Dundee

Possom trapper and I shot at the rabbit and magpie today.

35 seconds to load the mag and shoot was just enough time for the rabbit.

Mrs D and Sean Dundee had 5 shots at the rabbit but they couldn't make the time limit so won't be entering.

Heres the boys checking the target at 25metres



And these are the targets possom trapper and I shot,mine are on the left



Will have a go at the possom and cat tommorow as it was getting a bit windy.

Send me a pm Gillie and I will scan them and send em off too you.  My Dads gona have a go too.

----------


## Dougie

Well done Daniel on that Magpie!!

----------


## Dundee

> Well done Daniel on that Magpie!!


How did we go against your shoot Dougie?That bloody rabbit was a fast one :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Cat and possom done now. I had one dud round on the cat, pissed me off but we are both happy with the results.
Mine on the left and Possom trappers on the right

Like too say thanks too Gillie that was  a lot of fun. Will scan them and send them off to Gillie.


Rifle used .22lr model 14p stirling bolt action with a 4x32 scope. Ammo was winchester .22lr 36gr hollow point

----------


## Gillie

Thanks Dundee, got your targets in my email. I'll get round to scoring them tonight. I don't think that cat of yours really needed that 5th shot anyway. First 4 all would have killed it i think!

----------


## R93

You have to run another one Gillie. I have no printer ink an as we live rurally its unlikely I will get some by the time I fly back to work on Wed.
We were supposed to do it yesterday and someone forgot all the targets and such, even forgot to bring his rifle. Thats what you get when you let your wife drink I spose.
Our other offsider that was supposed to shoot has the feeble excuse of almost dying from a burst appendix so you can see we are a sad pack of bastards. :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

Ha! Excuses, excuses mate!  :ORLY:  Still a week and more till the cut off date so we will see if the south island can rustle up some competition. 

I didn't want to have to extend the date but i can do. If we extend the entry cut off date till say October 15th that would be fine with me but i'll be out of contact for a couple of weeks in Spetember.

----------


## Dundee

How many entries so far Gillie? Whos winning at this stage North or South?

----------


## veitnamcam

And do you take the average/mean or median of the scores?

----------


## moonhunt

I beter pull finger, when i first saw this and thought 'yea' ill give it ago, i hadnt read the rules, how ever i will slip in that im South island, that should keep the North score up there

----------


## Gillie

ok bit of an update for you i have scored 8 entries so far. Still only the one from the south island so far! As suspected the south island have put their faith in Wietnamcam and are winning with their average over the north island.  :Psmiley: 

I am aware of about 4-6 other people who have shot and i haven't got their targets yet! Those people and anyone else still wanting to enter have a week to get their targets to me. I also have a few people who have entered who i haven't heard back from!

----------


## veitnamcam

:Cool:  and I couldnt see the cat LOL

----------


## Dougie

Bugger, I need Dave to get his targets in to bring the south island score down haha.

----------


## veitnamcam

Abe Adam and Dave might get there shit together yet (first for everything LOL) and rocket the rednecks to a untouchable first.

----------


## R93

Well funny you say that but I did have my shit together,its just that someone got sick the other got sidetracked and then it pissed down.
I would do it but I want a witness to be able to verify my targets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## tui_man2

> Well funny you say that but I did have my shit together,its just that someone got sick the other got sidetracked and then it pissed down.
> I would do it but I want a witness to be able to verify my targets. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!



Hope to do mine this weekend going well.

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> Abe Adam and Dave might get there shit together yet (first for everything LOL) and rocket the rednecks to a untouchable first.


I cant do it cos abes got (LOST no doubt) my .22 somewhere and i cant throw ammo at it can I!!!..  Im the guy that got sick that dave mentioned..... and to top it off were disorganised coasters.....

----------


## veitnamcam

> I cant do it cos abes got (LOST no doubt) my .22 somewhere and i cant throw ammo at it can I!!!..  *Im the guy that got sick* that dave mentioned..... and to top it off were* disorganised coasters..*...


I know I know

----------


## baldbob

OK im sorted... im doin her tomorrow... If the printer works... dammit!!!!!!!

----------


## Gillie

Scored another North Island entry last night. 
People have till the end of the week to get me their targets!

----------


## puku

Hmm that's right I was going to do this.bloody well clean forgot about it sorry gillie.
And if I remember correctly the printer is low on ink.but will do it even if it's not this week

----------


## R93

I am a bit grumpy I didnt get this done.
Had a go with Stagasourus @ 100 and we were going pretty bloody good with subs. Scoring well into the 40's.
Easier I spose when you are just mucking around. 
Hope you do another Gillie!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## kiwijames

Another couple of NI entries out tonight. One good one bad so should weight out as average :ORLY: 
I think an Island has to have more than 1 entry to be valid too. Come on you sheep shaggers on the west coast with your excuses.

----------


## veitnamcam

So if the south needs more than one entries I take it we won :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> So if the south needs more than one entries I take it we won


mine will be in fastpost tomorrow cam :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> mine will be in fastpost tomorrow cam


I take it you bettered mine! my cat was a shocker and the possum should have been better as well

----------


## baldbob

> I take it you bettered mine! my cat was a shocker and the possum should have been better as well


Bah ive been up the range to do it twice now.....

Had a scope problem so ive put the kahles 3-9 on..
Then I keep getting rained off so hopefully tomorrow i get to finish it......
My cat scored in the 40s so thats a start :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

If this had had a better response i would suggest a JW15 shoot with the junk optics they came with........level field.
There must be thousands of them out there.

----------


## tui_man2

mine will also be done today but i have to check the rules??

Do they allow shooting jackets an slings? etc?

----------


## Gillie

Scored Kiwijames and Ginga's entries this morning, both north island entries. kiwijames was correct one score was above the team average the other was below it. Ginga shot a very good cat target.

I was hoping someone would enter with a 17 caliber buit noone has yet. Everyone has entered using a .22lr.

----------


## Gillie

> mine will also be done today but i have to check the rules??
> Do they allow shooting jackets an slings? etc?


Shooting jackets are fine. The sling is fine but you have to start the time limit in the magpie and possum target with it off your arm. You can have the rifle loaded and all ready to go just don't put the sling on your arm till the time limit starts. The cat you can do want you want to get ready for the 30 seconds.

----------


## tui_man2

> Shooting jackets are fine. The sling is fine but you have to start the time limit in the magpie and possum target with it off your arm. You can have the rifle loaded and all ready to go just don't put the sling on your arm till the time limit starts. The cat you can do want you want to get ready for the 30 seconds.


Sweet as have that sorted will do mine today............also with .17hmr have put the target barrel on my feinwerkbau so will give it a burn with apeture sights............................................  .tho have tapped the back cricle over the targets so i have something to aim at

----------


## Gillie

hmmmm... dunno about that tui_man2. Modifying the target to give it a distint aiming mark... you can't do that on a actual animal.  :Wink:  Using apeture sights is your choice, centering the target over the top of a larger target to give you something to aim at i am ok with. Not having a distint aiming mark on the targets is part of the challenge of the shoot and so i do not think putting something over the top of the target to make it easier is in line with the spirit of the shoot. 

Of course this is a postal shoot so i won't really know what you did with your targets either.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

> Shooting jackets are fine. The sling is fine but you have to start the time limit in the magpie and possum target with it off your arm. You can have the rifle loaded and all ready to go just don't put the sling on your arm till the time limit starts. The cat you can do want you want to get ready for the 30 seconds.


 :Oh Noes:  it pays to check the rules - Westy and I started UNLOADED lol whoops.

----------


## tui_man2

> hmmmm... dunno about that tui_man2. Modifying the target to give it a distint aiming mark... you can't do that on a actual animal.  Using apeture sights is your choice, centering the target over the top of a larger target to give you something to aim at i am ok with. Not having a distint aiming mark on the targets is part of the challenge of the shoot and so i do not think putting something over the top of the target to make it easier is in line with the spirit of the shoot. 
> 
> Of course this is a postal shoot so i won't really know what you did with your targets either.


That's sweet mate I flagged that. Put a scope on I'll but with 25power you know where your aiming lol. P.m. your address I'll get them away. Probly been asked,  inwood or outwood gauging?

Also can you have loaders on the fast shoot?  Been single shot?

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Gillie

> it pays to check the rules - Westy and I started UNLOADED lol whoops.


Sheezus, got a whole new understanding of your score if you guys were starting unloaded!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

> That's sweet mate I flagged that. Put a scope on I'll but with 25power you know where your aiming lol. P.m. your address I'll get them away. Probly been asked,  inwood or outwood gauging?
> 
> Also can you have loaders on the fast shoot?  Been single shot?


No problem with a bit of help loading  :Thumbsup: 
No gauging as such (i.e. a 17 hole will not be gauged up to 22) but it is inward scoring. If you cut the line with the projectile you get the higher of the scores.

----------


## Gillie

Heh heh heh, the South Island now officially have two entries!  :Thumbsup:  And now the team averages get really interesting as well! If you haven't got your entry in then i suggest you do real soon. It just about close enough now that one additional entry on either team would make the difference!

----------


## baldbob

LOl mine was pretty bad.... but it was what it was :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

mine should help bring it back up :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  but my rifle an gear kind of make it cheating tho, was going to do my marlin 17hmr also but it got a "bump" when i rolled my rhino........
so flagged that as had farm stuff to do also, but got the one done will get targets away tomorrow

----------


## baldbob

lame excuse I know but my weeping wound in my side makes it hard for me to shoot at the moment i have to twist a funny way. :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

Adam has my targets to get away today since he's up to fuck all haha:thumbup: :Grin: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

Ive scanned them and sent them away to GILLIE...

Thats my job for the day, my day is over........ Now to trawl the forum all day bwahahahahahahaha.....

----------


## Gillie

Thanks Adam, i recieved Tui_man's targets. As expected a very good score. Amazing shooting on the rabbit target, be interesting to see what rifle and ammo you were using for that. 
I got Feather or Shoots entry last night as well.

Pretty certain thats all the entries we are going to get. 14 entries in all, 11 for the North Island, 3 for the South. 
I'll confirm all the scores tonight and give people to the end of the day to get any more entries to me (rules are rules). I'll post the final results tomorrow.

----------


## tui_man2

With jacket etc on its firm. Was my target rifle a Feinwerkbau 2602 but I changed barrels to my 17hmr as shot out side an my target ammo gets thrashed in the wind as it was windy. Was hornady 17gr ammo. I had a loader on the rabbit to tho so never really moved off the target.

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## Dougie

This will be a good laugh. So before I start sending death threats to my _previous_ best mate Cam in the south when the results are out... Thanks so much Gillie for setting this up, dealing with printer issues, doing the scoring and all up just being an awesome bloke  :Thumbsup:  I had a great time as I am sure everyone else involved has too!

Cheers mate!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> This will be a good laugh. *So before I start sending death threats to my previous best mate Cam* in the south when the results are out... Thanks so much Gillie for setting this up, dealing with printer issues, doing the scoring and all up just being an awesome bloke  I had a great time as I am sure everyone else involved has too!
> 
> Cheers mate!!


Hope your not referring to me?

Cheers Gillie, next time il take it a bit more seriously and I'm sure my score will improve  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

Grumblehrrrrrrrgerrrrrrrumble... you better not get a prize better than me, Cam!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Results I want em.................... :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Grumblehrrrrrrrgerrrrrrrumble... you better not get a prize better than me, Cam!!!


I dont think there is prizes?

Hey i set you up with hunts that got you best thread for the month :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Results I want em....................


Me too which is it .......north or south

----------


## Dougie

> I dont think there is prizes?
> 
> Hey i set you up with hunts that got you best thread for the month


And the best dinner of the week  :Thumbsup:  I love ya, really...  :Wink:

----------


## Gillie

> Me too which is it .......north or south


Jeez people calm down!  :Psmiley:  Just checking scores at the moment. It would take a miricle at this point to change the team score but the individual score is actually pretty close - so close i am just re-checking my adding up.

----------


## tui_man2

> Jeez people calm down!  Just checking scores at the moment. It would take a miricle at this point to change the team score but the individual score is actually pretty close - so close i am just re-checking my adding up.


an the winner is hahaha

----------


## Dougie

Are we there yet????!

----------


## P38

Waiting patiently  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> Waiting patiently


There is a bit of discussion going on behind the scenes about one score...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> There is a bit of discussion going on behind the scenes about one score...


I told you im a problem child :Psmiley:

----------


## P38

> There is a bit of discussion going on behind the scenes about one score...


 :Sad:  There's always one holding up the works

----------


## Gillie

Right so lets get straight to the results so you can all congratulate each other for competing. yeah, f*#king right let the slaggin match begin!!! :Yuush: 
Scores are posted in alphabetical order and the total possible score was 200.

North Island Team
Name
25m Rabbit
25m Magpie
50m Possum
100m Wild Cat
Total

Dougie
35
30
23
31
119

Dundee
28
37
37
35
137

Feather or Shoot
40
40
37
20
137

Gillie
43
45
43
45
176

Gillie's Dad
36
41
36
25
138

Ginga
17
40
43
44
144

KiwiJames
23
39
39
8
109

P38
36
42
42
37
157

Possum Trapper
7
36
10
33
86

Vapour
36
38
31
24
129

Vapour's Dad
36
41
42
18
137

Team Average




134



South Island Team
Name
25m Rabbit
25m Magpie
50m Possum
100m Wild Cat
Total

BaldBob
17
18
38
43
116

Tui_Man2
46
43
43
41
173

VietnamCam
39
44
43
27
153

Team Average




148



So there it is, the South Island Team won the inter-island rimfire postal shoot based on the entire team average score. The North Island would have won had the shoot been based on any of the following: Most entrants, team total score, top individual score, top two average score, top three average score but rules are rules and so the results stand.  :ORLY:  Good on yah South Island!!!  :Yuush: 


Individually, I took out first just pipping Tui_Man2 by a measly 2 points (BaldBob to confirm!!). I have to admit i had a really good day when i shot this and when i shot it again with my father i did not repeat this score. P38 took out third place. VietnamCam, who was the entire South Island Team for so long before the west coast stepped in came 4th. :Cool: 


A few comments from my end.
Vapour - you were going really well against your dad until your possum...
Possum Trapper - that magpie was dead and then some, and you were so close to beating Dundee on both your magpie and your wild cat targets :Thumbsup: 
Dundee - watch out for Possum Trapper he is going to beat you soon  :Psmiley: 
Ginga - that wild cat target was great shooting in 30 seconds but what happened on the rabbit?!!?!
KiwiJames - your wild cat target... need i say more?  :Psmiley: 
BaldBob - your score increased greatly when you were lying down?!?! :Grin: 
Feather or Shoot - 12 shots on your cat target!!! And you still only got to 20!!! :XD: 
VietnamCam - didn't really need the west coast boys, in fact between Tui_man2 and Baldbob they lowered your "teams" average!!!  :XD: 
P38 - not much to say other than nice shooting with your trusty speedmaster. :Thumbsup: 
Dougie - READ THE RULES!!!! They may have helped your score along  :Psmiley: 
And finally Tui_man2 - really nice shooting with a really nice rifle. I think you will agree when i say those two 8s on your magpie and that 7 on your cat let you down a bit. 


No prizes people, just a bit of fun and some pride. Thanks to everyone for competing, it has been quite a bit of fun. I hope you all enjoyed it. I'd be happy to run another one and all comments and suggestions on the shoot or my running of it are most welcome. 


Again, good on yah South Island Team and let the ribbing comence!!!  :Yuush:

----------


## R93

Let me be first to rib the people from the north. James got beaten by a girl!!! 
She is originally from the South island so it shouldnt be that much of a surprise but na nana na na
 :Grin:

----------


## P38

Awesome effort Gillie thanks for what was an enjoyable match.

Good shooting guys.

Loved it  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## baldbob

It was be cause of my wound in my side when I was standing I couldnt turn to my usual angle so was shooting at a cack angle.. Instead of turning my body in I ended up shooting with my body turned out so I should be forgiven for those lol :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

Good to see so many of the north getting into it :Cool: 

was good bit of fun to do, a better weather day would have got me up with you gillie ....untill next time mate :Psmiley: 

Cheers heaps for running it all gillie big ups cheif :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

hooray for the south :Grin:  If bob wasnt nearly dead with a huge open va j j in his side :Grin:  Im sure he would at the very least equaled my score.

----------


## veitnamcam

And cheers again Gillie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

> was good bit of fun to do, a better weather day would have got me up with you gillie ....untill next time mate


No doubts about thast Tui_man. As i said i had a really good day. I'll get back into my .22lr shooting wuite a bit more after this month. Taupo NZDA prize shoot is in November and i intend to give it a go again!

----------


## R93

It was a great idea and everyone that gave it a go did well to do so. Hope there is another one soon. Anything in the 40's for the 100m target is pretty sharp.
Well done buy all.

----------


## Dougie

Bwahaha what fun, I'm not tooooooooooooo embarassed by my score  :ORLY:  thanks again everyone for a bit of fun!! And damn you Cam, not just a pretty face eh!!

----------


## baldbob

> Bwahaha what fun, I'm not tooooooooooooo embarassed by my score  thanks again everyone for a bit of fun!! And damn you Cam, not just a pretty face eh!!


BEATEN by a GURL "JUST" gag gag gah gah :Sick:   :Wtfsmilie:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gillie

Sorry Tui_man, BaldBob's verdict is in and your score got dropped on your cat so 173 it is. Should have used your 22lr would have made a bigger hole!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tui_man2

> Sorry Tui_man, BaldBob's verdict is in and your score got dropped on your cat so 173 it is. Should have used your 22lr would have made a bigger hole!


 :Thumbsup:  thats sweet mate, im easy, next time will go the 22 tube it shoots better but the wind would an rain would have had it struggling at 100m

----------


## Dougie

> BEATEN by a GURL "JUST" gag gag gah gah


What? You're _just_ a girl? I think a vajayjay on the side still counts as a vajayjay. So don't feel too bad  :Wink: 

PS your period next month is going to be a BITCH.

----------


## tui_man2

> What? You're _just_ a girl? I think a vajayjay on the side still counts as a vajayjay. So don't feel too bad 
> 
> PS your period next month is going to be a BITCH.


Fark going near that vajayjay!!!! its constantly oozing.......................... :Sick:

----------


## R93

I got my ass handed to me by a 10 yr old girl at a smallbore shoot. The little shit come over and said I did well and would get better with practice. That hurt more than the score.

----------


## Dougie

I like this girl.

----------


## baldbob

> What? You're _just_ a girl? I think a vajayjay on the side still counts as a vajayjay. So don't feel too bad 
> 
> PS your period next month is going to be a BITCH.


Im hoping it will be healed in a couple weeks i need to go back to work or ill start missing out on pays... an fook that!!!!

It has a constant period, I got to the hospital every morning at 9am to get the tampon taken out and reinserted and a new sanitary pad ontop!!!

----------


## Dougie

Oh jeese BB, stop talking like that, you'll have all the girls 'round here getting too turned on....

 :Sick:  *hurl*

----------


## baldbob

> Oh jeese BB, stop talking like that, you'll have all the girls 'round here getting too turned on....
> 
>  *hurl*


No girls want me :Zomg:  Im used and abused unwanted goods :Innocent:

----------


## R93

> Im hoping it will be healed in a couple weeks i need to go back to work or ill start missing out on pays... an fook that!!!!
> 
> It has a constant period, I got to the hospital every morning at 9am to get the tampon taken out and reinserted and a new sanitary pad ontop!!!


If ya run out of tampons Abe will have some spare ones. :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> No girls want me Im used and abused unwanted goods




You've been tonging up yer flatmate havent you? Ya dirty shrimp boat captain.

----------


## baldbob

> You've been tonging up yer flatmate havent you? Ya dirty shrimp boat captain.


EWWW hell no I dont want what the whole towns got....

I have standards (WHEN IM SOBER)

----------


## R93

I seen the way she looks at you......licking her lips and such. She is only human after all tho eh?

----------


## tui_man2

> EWWW hell no I dont want what the whole towns got....
> 
> I have standards (WHEN IM SOBER)


He lies!  :Grin: 

sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2

----------


## baldbob

> He lies! 
> 
> sent from my Samsung s3 using tapatalk 2


LOL shall I tell them what you said?

----------


## Dougie

> LOL shall I tell them what you said?


Before or after you and tuiman had sexual relations?

----------


## baldbob

> Before or after you and tuiman had sexual relations?



EEE WAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dougie

Ah so he was 'on top'  :Wink:  

Hehehehahaha I shouldn't drink red wine in the evenings, I really shouldn't.

----------


## R93

> LOL shall I tell them what you said?




She looked alright to me Adam. Your an attractive man :Grin: , but a busy one, so really you should be all over it.
Abe would be like a rat up a drainpipe wouldnt he? His eyes are very close together, devient springs to mind :36 1 18:

----------


## Dundee

Baldbob those pics were gross even when sober :Sick:  But I feel your pain man,my appendix ruptured too but I didn't come out looking like a cunt :Omg:  :Psmiley: 

Thanks again Gillie a great competition :Cool:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> She looked alright to me Adam. Your an attractive man, but a busy one, so really you should be all over it.
> Abe would be like a rat up a drainpipe wouldnt he?


I wouldnt know dave.... Thats ur expertise....

SHES A SLUT!!!! Im not in to SLUTS!!! Some guy knocked on my window the other night thinkin it was her room...
Then i hear him knockin on hers.... then climbing in the window...
Then lets just say i had to turn the music on lol

----------


## baldbob

> Ah so he was 'on top'  
> 
> Hehehehahaha I shouldn't drink red wine in the evenings, I really shouldn't.


Ur like my naybur.... Terrible on red wine... :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

> I wouldnt know dave.... Thats ur expertise....
> 
> SHES A SLUT!!!! Im not in to SLUTS!!! Some guy knocked on my window the other night thinkin it was her room...
> Then i hear him knockin on hers.... then climbing in the window...
> Then lets just say i had to turn the music on lol


Sound like it was Abe tryin to get in so he decided to go for second best :Psmiley:

----------


## Dougie

I'm just extra mean when I've had my yummy venison dinner with red wine. Anyway Bob that's pretty rough mate. I have never had the 'pleasure' of having to hear a flatmate and their companion...why didn't the idiot just use the door anyway???

----------


## baldbob

maybe the window wiggle is more sexually appealing?

----------


## R93

I'd rather wiggle something else :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## baldbob

> I'd rather wiggle something else


ABE?

----------


## tui_man2

why does my name keep popping into this?? :O O: 

come on adam you know its yours haha........................ dont know why you would get out an go in the window tho??? was it theme night??

----------


## R93

> why does my name keep popping into this??


Coz your a morange devient and your mother dresses you funny :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

Well apparently theres a epidemic of CLYMIDIA goin round at the moment....

Funny how it happens just after dave shows up for a week!!!

----------


## baldbob

> Coz your a ginga devient and your mother dresses you funny


Hes afectionatly known as the MORANGE round these parts lol

----------


## tui_man2

> Well apparently theres a epidemic of CLYMIDIA goin round at the moment....
> 
> Funny how it happens just after dave shows up for a week!!!


Dave did you bring a gift home???

An you you cunt i am now the MORANGE at work to!!!!

----------


## baldbob

> Dave did you bring a gift home???
> 
> An you you cunt i am now the MORANGE at work to!!!!


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

> Dave did you bring a gift home???
> 
> An you you cunt i am now the MORANGE at work to!!!!


No??? I only molested a few furry animals when I was home. Morange eh?? I will edit it to suit.

----------


## baldbob

> No??? I only molested a few furry animals when I was home. Morange eh?? I will edit it to suit.


Use your mod buttons to change his username to morange..... DO IT!!!!!

----------


## R93

> Use your mod buttons to change his username to morange..... DO IT!!!!!




Mate if they let me near buttons that could do that, I am likely to delete the whole forum. I wouldnt do that to wee Abe anyway.....he has my precious and a big hammer.
I have only got my name in blue coz I hold my breath when I dont get my way :XD:

----------


## baldbob

> Mate if they let me near buttons that could do that, I am likely to delete the whole forum. I wouldnt do that to wee Abe anyway.....he has my precious and a big hammer.
> I have only got my name in blue coz I hold my breath when I dont get my way


Crazyman changed my posts to giving you gobies..... I was shocked and lost for words lol

----------


## R93

> Crazyman changed my posts to giving you gobies..... I was shocked and lost for words lol




Where and when was that?

----------


## baldbob

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...28/index2.html

----------


## baldbob

I didnt write ANY of it....

----------


## R93

Oh! dirty wee crazyman. Anything for a sale eh?

----------


## baldbob

It all started when he decided to sell it for $2... so I took the deal.... But all I got was a pear shaped experience lol

----------


## R93

Its going over my head. Its a Slack-O so its definately worth less than 2k  :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> Crzyman funds all our cool new stuff with his add sales. 
> 
> But he has never been trust worthy with his mod buttons He was admin on rifleman.... for about 3 minutes!


 Meh was hell of a funny tho.... Ill give him that :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwijames

> Let me be first to rib the people from the north. James got beaten by a girl!!! 
> She is originally from the South island so it shouldnt be that much of a surprise but na nana na na


That damn cat  :Pissed Off: shooting @ 5x you could not even see where the shots were going. We figured to hold over about the top of the sheet plus the post (too tight to splash out and buy some HV ammo too). Figured wrong :X X:  The group was not bad just off the paper. only had one scoring shot otherwise I could have gone middle of the road.
As for being beaten by a girl. Im getting used to it and hope that I get beaten a few more times as my girls grow up (hoping one might want to come for a walk with the old boy before its too late).

----------


## veitnamcam

> That damn cat shooting @ 5x you could not even see where the shots were going. We figured to hold over about the top of the sheet plus the post (too tight to splash out and buy some HV ammo too). Figured wrong The group was not bad just off the paper. only had one scoring shot otherwise I could have gone middle of the road.
> As for being beaten by a girl. Im getting used to it and hope that I get beaten a few more times as my girls grow up (hoping one might want to come for a walk with the old boy before its too late).


I had similar issues,dark rainy day 20cent 4x scope all I could make out was the lighter shade of the head.

----------


## Vapour

Thanks Gillie, my excuse was using 2.5 power scope, the old man wouldn't let me waste ammo using the 17HMR, maybe next time 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Happy birthday GILLIE

----------


## veitnamcam

My mistake happy birthday Gilly who ever you are :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

> Happy birthday GILLIE


 :Grin:  Ha! had me worried there for a minute! But thatnks anyway only about 4 months late i suppose.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

> My mistake happy birthday Gilly who ever you are


AS the shame of realisation sets in... Cam slowly sulks off to the corner lol

----------


## Gillie

I was looking / reading through the show us your varmint rifles thread before and got to wondering if we couldn't run another shoot just for varmint rifles. Say the rabbit at 100m, magpie at 150m, possum at 200m and the wild cat at 300m? Any caliber, any rifle, any accessories, unlimited sighters, no gauging, no wind flags, extended time limits imposed... Maybe we could divide the 300m score by your bullets G1 ballistic coefficient to even up the competition a bit. 

Run it a bit alter in the year or over the summer when the weather should be abit better and the days a bit longer. 

With paper targets though at those distances you might struggle to spot hits... scoring rings are all over 1MOA at those distances - should be no problem for all these people shooting 0.5MOA rifles!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## baldbob

Hell yes that will be interesting to see all the 1/2 MOA rifles... lets rip into it lol

----------


## kiwijames

> Hell yes that will be interesting to see all the 1/2 MOA rifles... lets rip into it lol


Ha ha. James quickly rushes off to TardeMe to buy up on the overwhelming supply of 1/2 MOA and better rifles for sale (mostly T3's).

----------


## Gillie

When i get some time i'll run out the range with my 260 and some targets. Test them out at distance. Might show up more my own ability rather than if the shoot format is realistic  :Grin:

----------


## baldbob

> I was looking / reading through the show us your varmint rifles thread before and got to wondering if we couldn't run another shoot just for varmint rifles. Say the rabbit at 100m, magpie at 150m, possum at 200m and the wild cat at 300m? Any caliber, any rifle, any accessories, unlimited sighters, no gauging, no wind flags, extended time limits imposed... Maybe we could divide the 300m score by your bullets G1 ballistic coefficient to even up the competition a bit. 
> 
> Run it a bit alter in the year or over the summer when the weather should be abit better and the days a bit longer. 
> 
> With paper targets though at those distances you might struggle to spot hits... scoring rings are all over 1MOA at those distances - should be no problem for all these people shooting 0.5MOA rifles!


Well how about the format above as suggested and all start from standing unloaded 5m back... 3 min timeframe on the lot
Same targets obviously so PM sneeze for them if you dont have it or me cos ive got them too...
Start a new thread for the new format shoot..
Someone new to host it and be oficial scorer if gillies not keen or overrun or busy!!
NTH Vs STH again
Cut off date say End of OCTOBER

Only fair to get it underway im easy if your all not, speak up people!!!..

Once we have this one out the way we could do a longrange type one?

----------


## veitnamcam

Im gonna need a varmint rifle now

----------


## Munsey

I'm keen but will have to be hosted , don't mind to travel , have been known to enjoy a fizzy after guns away

----------


## R93

I suggested a long range one ages ago but it never took off. Thanks to Gillie's effort I can see it working now.
If there is to be a varmit one I reckon there should be a projectile weight or BC restriction?
I own accurate 6.5's but wouldnt class them as varmit rigs.

----------


## Gillie

> Well how about the format above as suggested and all start from standing unloaded 5m back... 3 min timeframe on the lot
> Same targets obviously so PM sneeze for them if you dont have it or me cos ive got them too...
> Start a new thread for the new format shoot..
> Someone new to host it and be oficial scorer if gillies not keen or overrun or busy!!
> NTH Vs STH again
> Cut off date say End of OCTOBER
> 
> Only fair to get it underway im easy if your all not, speak up people!!!..
> 
> Once we have this one out the way we could do a longrange type one?


Am happy to host/run and score again. Just i will be out of touch between September 14th and October 6th. Am happy to let someone else do it as well. 
Format wise i am assuming you don't want to shoot 5 rounds at all four targets in under 3 minutes... i like my barrel enough i am not going to try and burn it out that fast  :ORLY:  

3 minutes would be fine at all four targets at there different distances if you were firing one or two at each of them. The distances are short so bugger all to dial in the scope. That would also bring the shoot round count down. Most people don't worry about firing of 20 shots with the .22LR but if 20 rounds is costing you $80 down the shop then they might think twice. 

I was talking with a printing company the other day about getting some A1 size targets printed. Would make a small deer target but fun all the same!

----------


## Gillie

> I suggested a long range one ages ago but it never took off. Thanks to Gillie's effort I can see it working now.
> If there is to be a varmit one I reckon there should be a projectile weight or BC restriction?
> I own accurate 6.5's but wouldnt class them as varmit rigs.


The longer the distances get the harder it will be for people to compete. Nothing about their ability just about finding places to shoot. 
The caliber/BC restriction is an interesting point. I tried to get round that by dividing the 300m score by the projectile BC i.e. the lower the BC the more your score would be increased with the conversion of course you still have to hit a scoring ring...  :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

> Am happy to host/run and score again. Just i will be out of touch between September 14th and October 6th. Am happy to let someone else do it as well. 
> Format wise i am assuming you don't want to shoot 5 rounds at all four targets in under 3 minutes... i like my barrel enough i am not going to try and burn it out that fast  
> 
> 3 minutes would be fine at all four targets at there different distances if you were firing one or two at each of them. The distances are short so bugger all to dial in the scope. That would also bring the shoot round count down. Most people don't worry about firing of 20 shots with the .22LR but if 20 rounds is costing you $80 down the shop then they might think twice. 
> 
> I was talking with a printing company the other day about getting some A1 size targets printed. Would make a small deer target but fun all the same!


Good point on the time limit but 5 shots is barely enough to warm the BBL... I usually do about 6-8 in my good BBLs before I let emm cool...
Ok drop the time limit then?

Id host it but ill be at sea from 22nd sept to 28th oct..

If simon was still to host then plenty of people have the targets around here to email them anyway and 6th oct to the end of the month gives people plenty of time to get the targets in to him?

So are we agreed and a GO???

----------


## baldbob

I vote we drop the BC conversions as 300 is not enough to make much difference.. We will just get guys using accurate low BC pills to increase score...

At that range its all about the accuracy of the rifle and the skills of the shooter..

----------


## Dougie

If anyone from the north wants to give this a go and let me have a blat, I can travel, and I bake really nice cupcakes...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> The longer the distances get the harder it will be for people to compete. Nothing about their ability just about finding places to shoot. 
> The caliber/BC restriction is an interesting point. I tried to get round that by dividing the 300m score by the projectile BC i.e. the lower the BC the more your score would be increased with the conversion of course you still have to hit a scoring ring...




Fair enough, that could/would be a better way to do it. Getting an area to do the shoot will be a problem for some.

----------


## baldbob

> Fair enough, that could/would be a better way to do it. Getting an area to do the shoot will be a problem for some.


Yes but making a timeframe of almost 2 months gives plenty of time for people to get access to somewhere to participate!!

----------


## R93

Get a format done up and we will get into it. What size V bulls will be on the targets to score? Or will they be the same?

----------


## baldbob

> Get a format done up and we will get into it. What size V bulls will be on the targets to score? Or will they be the same?


I thought we were doin the one that simon suggested? Varmint type!
Run with that for now as it sounds like alot of fun and easy for most to participate..
Then we can run something longer over the summer when time and weather lets us out more...

But i think it will be really hard to do anything really LR postal

----------


## R93

Ill find out.

----------


## Gillie

> Good point on the time limit but 5 shots is barely enough to warm the BBL... I usually do about 6-8 in my good BBLs before I let emm cool...
> Ok drop the time limit then?
> 
> Id host it but ill be at sea from 22nd sept to 28th oct..
> 
> If simon was still to host then plenty of people have the targets around here to email them anyway and 6th oct to the end of the month gives people plenty of time to get the targets in to him?
> 
> So are we agreed and a GO???


Sorry baldbod, i thought you were suggesting we fire 5 shots at all four targets in 3 minutes i.e. 20 shots in 3 minutes....
I like the time limit though, did this at a long range shoot in Rotorua. It screwed quite a few people up...  :Grin:  You aren't allowed to have any gear waiting at your shooting position though, you have to carry it all with you those 5m (Shooting mat, spotting scope, rear bag, pedistal rest....)

So sighters or not? You don't really get sighters out in the field...
5 shots on each target?
A caliber or BC restriction? Divide the 300m target score by the bullet G1 BC? Or just don't worry and allow anything with no gauging or "grading"? This would certainly give an advantage to those keen to shoot it with larger calibers - asuming their shooting ability does not degrade with caliber.
How many people run a varmint rifle caliber .270 or larger though?

----------


## Gillie

> I vote we drop the BC conversions as 300 is not enough to make much difference.. We will just get guys using accurate low BC pills to increase score...
> 
> At that range its all about the accuracy of the rifle and the skills of the shooter..


Not disagreeing with you but at 300m using a projectile with a higher BC will help, particularly with the size of the scoring rings.
Yep and most F-Class guys i have talked to agree that the 300yard range is basically an accuracy race as the wind doesn't have enough of an effect. Of course their v-bull is about the size of our target...

----------


## baldbob

> Sorry baldbod, i thought you were suggesting we fire 5 shots at all four targets in 3 minutes i.e. 20 shots in 3 minutes....
> I like the time limit though, did this at a long range shoot in Rotorua. It screwed quite a few people up...  You aren't allowed to have any gear waiting at your shooting position though, you have to carry it all with you those 5m (Shooting mat, spotting scope, rea bag, pedistal rest....)
> 
> So sighters or not? You don't really get sighters out in the field...
> 5 shots on each target?
> A caliber or BC restriction? Divide the 300m target score by the bullet G1 BC? Or just don't worry and allow anything with no gauging or "grading"? This would certainly give an advantage to those keen to shoot it with larger calibers - asuming their shooting ability does not degrade with caliber.
> How many people run a varmint rifle caliber .270 or larger though?


No sighters would allow a more field orientated sense to the shoot...
300m is to short to effect a BC restriction I feel.. as BC means F...all that short, I rekn you will need to be calibre restricted ie 6.5 or less...
I dont think it will give to much advantage to the larger calibres...
If it makes you feel better you could implement gauging on it?

But its an accuracy race lol

----------


## Gillie

ok then that sounds like a plan then:
Rabbit at 100m, magpie at 150m, possum at 200m, wild cat at 300m
5 shots at each target - no sighters - honesty required  :ORLY: 
3 minute time limit for each target starting 5m back from the shooting position carrying all the gear you require i.e. no gear pre-setup at the shooting location. 
Caliber restricted to 6.5mm and under. No gauging. Inward scoring. 
No other rifle or sight restriction.
No restriction on type of rest or shooting position (shooting off a bench would be fine, you just have to carry it 5m!)
Targets submitted by the 16th of November 2012

Hows that sound? Basically an accuracy race to 300m (i.e. meters not yards...  :Psmiley: )

----------


## baldbob

I reckon your on to something...

Better start a new thread For it ah?

Otherwise the rules will get lost in the kerfuffle and we will all get confused

----------


## Munsey

> Im gonna need a varmint rifle now


ANSCHUTZ M54 action in .222Start price: $850.00Closes: Thu 13 Sep, 8:00 pm Listing #: 510675332

----------


## Neckshot

can I shoot it with my 243?

----------


## Neckshot

Ive got a farm to shoot on its pretty much got a 350m range on it marked every hundy.
Will it be 300 adv to 100? or not important.

----------


## R93

> can I shoot it with my 243?


If you think it will reach 3 hundy why not??? :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> If you think it will reach 3 hundy why not???


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

wasting my time with the  308 then :Wink:

----------


## baldbob

> wasting my time with the  308 then


6.5 maximum cameron

----------


## Neckshot

:Cool:  cant wait

----------


## veitnamcam

> 6.5 maximum cameron


Just as well eh

----------


## Gillie

NZHS Varmint Postal Shoot

----------


## Gillie

Probably about time we kick off another 22LR postal shoot i think. 

I am away on holiday for a month in about 6 weeks time so i might kick one off before then and close the entries late October. I'll have a think about the format as well so if you have any ideas without changing the theme too much let me know. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Count me in and PT,will see if I can train Sean and Mrs D to load the mag before firing the weopon. :Grin:

----------


## ebf

I'm in as well  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Me too, same as last time I recon,but this time i will put a scope on that i can see the cat with!

----------


## mikee

I could be in too, sounds like fun

----------


## BRADS

I'm in sounds like fun :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> I'm in sounds like fun


you got a rifle left after the drought :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> you got a rifle left after the drought


Yeah mate I'll scratch something up.
Far from a drought out there at the mo pissing down :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Yeah mate I'll scratch something up.
> Far from a drought out there at the mo pissing down


Bit late aye

----------


## Nibblet

I'm keen

----------


## Rushy

I will dust off the 22 and see if it still works.  Nibblet we could shoot it on my property if you wanted to.

----------


## Scouser

Just seen this, without reading all 19 pages,, can i use my semi/auto Ruger 10/22 take down.....or is it for bolt action only?

----------


## Gillie

Semi-autos are fine. Page 1 will tell you the shoot rules. I'll start a new post anyway to get us underway.

I thought i might change the rule allowing people shooting a single shot to have it loaded by a 'helper' within the time limits...

----------


## mikee

> Just seen this, without reading all 19 pages,, can i use my semi/auto Ruger 10/22 take down.....or is it for bolt action only?


Well I am gonna use my M597 .22 Semi if I manage to get organised to give it a go. Will be the third time I have used it in 10 years. Been sighted in, Fired only one shot since (rabbit for dinner) and been sitting in the safe ever since. Wish I had never traded my Bruno Model 2E for it. We live and learn

----------


## Gillie

thought i might also introduce (See page 1 of this thread for the full rules):

For junior shooters (aged 13 and under at the date of shooting) who are unable to hold the rifle reasonably steady can have another person help them hold the rifle fore end. This decision shall be at the discretion of the parent or supervising person and shall be notified on the target when they are submitted for scoring. 
For Shooting position 1, junior shooters (aged 13 and under at the date of shooting) who are unable to hold the rifle reasonably steady (as above) may have the time limit extended by a further 10 seconds.

----------

